# Liquid Anavar Advice Needed



## transcend2007

I just started my TPP, NPP, and Anavar cycle today.

I have liquid anavar 50mg and would appreciate some advice and timing and dosage.

I am curious how do you guys measure it what you use to take it.  I just took a 3cc pin with no needle drew from the bottle and squirted in my mouth and swallowed (is that right or should I let sit under tongue for a minute then swallow)? 

I am assuming since its 50mg that means 50mg's per cc (but just wanted to confirm).

I took .5cc (25mg)? after breakfast and I plan on taking another .5cc after dinner tonight.

Would it be more effective to take all at once or is breaking it in 2 the best strategy.

I am looking forward you hearing how you guys use liquid anavar, thank you.


----------



## DF

I've tried splitting the does & taking all ust before workout.  It didn't seem to make a difference.  Some will say split the dose for more stable levels.  However, with liquid anavar it can be a pita to split b/c you cant just slip it in your pocket.  Yes, .5cc = 25mg.  You can use a syringe or grab an oral syringe from CVS ect....


----------



## Tren4Life

Mmmmmmmmm Var 
Yup that's how I do it.  I did 50 mg ed as a starter for 5 weeks then took 5 weeks off now back to 100 ed for last 5 weeks.


----------



## RedLang

I take my liquid anavar preworkout. not sure if it really makes a differencez

Just be prepared for the pumps mate. I have had to change cardio up because calves and shins are killing me.


----------



## losieloos

Yeah swallowing is guud...


----------



## mistah187

Yup u can just swallow it. Some people let it sit under the tongue for faster absorption. 80mg seems to be perfect for me.


----------



## transcend2007

Yes, I am thinking about upping to 75mg's.  About how long does it take for liquid anavar to kick in?

I've done capsules before but not liquid.  It's been over a year and I don't remember how long that took either.


----------



## gymrat827

transcend2007 said:


> About how long does it take for liquid anavar to kick in?



1-2 wks you should see the strength gains.  But with everything your on it will be hard to identify what is doing what.  The TPP & NPP will both start working quick too.  by day 9/10 things should really get moving.


----------



## bronco

I have always split doses myself. Usually rite when I wake up, and last dose pre workout. The liquid var I had tasted terrible so I really couldn't stand more than 1ml at a time


----------



## transcend2007

Thanks GR, I can't wait!  I upped my var to 75 mg's per day split into 2 dosage morning when I get up and after dinner (roughly 12 hours apart). 



gymrat827 said:


> 1-2 wks you should see the strength gains.  But with everything your on it will be hard to identify what is doing what.  The TPP & NPP will both start working quick too.  by day 9/10 things should really get moving.


----------



## chicken wing

I love var!


----------



## biggerben692000

Hey trans. A bit off topic, but I'd keep the var where you have it as far as dosing goes and the npp or anything else for that matter. That is with the exception of test. You're running seros. Let's get take advantage of this. I'd bump the test way up to a gram total. You're able to get the benefits of test without the bloat associated with a gram or more because of th seros. Add some test e or c @600mg/ew and run the tpp where you've got it.


----------



## transcend2007

Hey Ben, I did not see this until just now.... I am acne prone.....do you think I can still up the test with huge break out issues?



biggerben692000 said:


> Hey trans. A bit off topic, but I'd keep the var where you have it as far as dosing goes and the npp or anything else for that matter. That is with the exception of test. You're running seros. Let's get take advantage of this. I'd bump the test way up to a gram total. You're able to get the benefits of test without the bloat associated with a gram or more because of th seros. Add some test e or c @600mg/ew and run the tpp where you've got it.


----------



## ram97

loved the test npp cycle I just ran this summer. 75 mg a day was good for me I just took it all at once in am. Killer pumps and veins.


----------



## Cobra Strike

Var doesnt really "kick in" like most other products. Its a slow process of biulding lbm and cutting visceral fat. Out of all the labs that ive tried var from none have had a pronounced kick in effect. Its just something you notice as time passes. Im with gymrat as well, you wont even notice the var with the other shit your taking


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Var is great. I'm fairly sure it has one of the longest half lives of orals - like 12 hours or something. So it's not really like Dbol or Halo where you get a better effect taking it Pre-Workout - or at least I do (sorry hulk). Var seems to take me about 10 days for me to start noticing the pumps in the gym and the strength increases. I try to take it about 2 hours pre-workout, for no real reason I guess.


----------

